# Merry Christmas!



## RJRMINIS (Dec 25, 2008)

*




*

Merry ChristmASS!

Hope your Holidays are VERY MERRY!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 25, 2008)

[SIZE=10pt]Merry Christmas to you and yours!! Love those ivory donkeys



[/SIZE]


----------

